

Ask HN: Event-driven web development - abinoda

Came across http://nitrogenproject.com/ and thought wow cool. What are other even-driven web development frameworks and what do you think of them?
======
jokull
I hate the idea of tying front end to backend. Maybe it's prejudice.

